# Kreditkartenbetrug "Web Studio"



## OlSt (19 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

vor ein paar Tagen erhielt ich einen Anruf eines Dienstleister meiner Bank.
Zuerst hörte sich das Ganze etwas dubios an, es stellte sich dann aber heraus dass eine Firma aus England, die sich "Web Studio" nennt 44,62 Euro von meiner Kreditkarte abgebucht hat. Das Ganze sei aufgefallen weil es angeblich in grossem Stil angelegt war

Die Karte wurde gesperrt und ich bekomme eine neue.

Vielleicht jeder mal seine Abrechnungen checken  

Grüsse


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug "Web Studio"*



OlSt schrieb:


> es stellte sich dann aber heraus dass eine Firma aus England, die sich "Web Studio" nennt


irgendwelche näheren Angaben? "Web Studio" ist ein sehr verbreiteter  Name, damit hervorragend als Tarnname/adresse geeignet


----------



## OlSt (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug "Web Studio"*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> irgendwelche näheren Angaben? "Web Studio" ist ein sehr verbreiteter  Name, damit hervorragend als Tarnname/adresse geeignet



Leider nein - das mit dem Tarnnamen haben die sich scheinbar auch gedacht - habe nur "Web Studio" und den Betrag - könnte noch sein dass der Betrag in englischen Pfund auf der Abrechnung auftaucht - die Buchung ist bei mir garnicht auf der CC Abrechnung aufgetaucht - wurde scheinbar von der Servicegesellschaft gleich erkannt.

Grüsse


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug "Web Studio"*



OlSt schrieb:


> Das Ganze sei aufgefallen weil es angeblich in grossem Stil angelegt war


Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, ob das  im Schrotschußverfahren oder gezielt mit
 abgephishten Daten erfolgt.


----------



## OlSt (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug "Web Studio"*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Interessant wäre auch zu wissen, ob das  im Schrotschußverfahren oder gezielt mit
> abgephishten Daten erfolgt.



Hab grad nochmal mit dem Dienstleister telefoniert - die Dame konnte mir nichts dazu sagen - nur dass das "im grossen Stil" erfolgt sein soll.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug "Web Studio"*

Hallo,

das gleiche ist mir auch passiert. Karte ist gesperrt worden und am gleichen Tag lag ein Brief im Kasten von meiner Bank. 

MfG

Ralf


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug "Web Studio"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das gleiche ist mir auch passiert. Karte ist gesperrt worden und am gleichen Tag lag ein Brief im Kasten von meiner Bank.
> 
> ...


Wenn die Banken nur immer so schnell reagieren würden...


----------



## OlSt (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kreditkartenbetrug "Web Studio"*



Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn die Banken nur immer so schnell reagieren würden...



Richtig - wer weiss wie andere Banken reagiert hätten - oder garnicht....

manche brauchen 3 Tage für eine Überweisung - aber was solls


----------

